
Show HN: A guide for non-technical friends and relatives about staying safe online - Mojah
https://ma.ttias.be/staying-safe-online-guide/
======
fiatjaf
No one can follow that guide.

I thought you would tell them to stop posting pictures on Facebook, but
apparently that is better than not updating your OS.

